#ubuntu-pe 2008-11-24
<Ddiods> Buenas...
<planeta_rojo> hola
<planeta_rojo> desde  mexico
<planeta_rojo> quien   es   profesor
<planeta_rojo> quien  es  de     profesor
<planeta_rojo> hola   quienn
<planeta_rojo> dscd
<planeta_rojo> fgrg
<planeta_rojo> gsrgs
<planeta_rojo> gsrgswr
<planeta_rojo> gsrgsrgs
<planeta_rojo> rgsrgr
<planeta_rojo> gsrg
<planeta_rojo> gs
<planeta_rojo> s
<planeta_rojo> g
<Ddiods> Buenas
<arkaness> wenas
<arkaness> alguien esta?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<arkaness> no saben cuanto lo empiezo a odiar a ubuntu
<yo> hooooooooooooooola
<yo> HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLA
<yo> HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLA
<yo> HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLA
<yo> HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLA
<yo> HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLA
<yo> HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLA
<yo> HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLA
<yo> HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLA
<yo> HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLA
<yo> HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLA
<mib_br0fcc> HOOOOOOOOOOOLA
<MIG_ches> como hago el escritorio mas vistoso
<xander21c> Holas
<LordRedyen> saludos
<Silbergold> Hola Linuxeros
<Silbergold> jeje
<Silbergold> alguien esta online??
<silbergold> Alguien online??
<carlitos__> alguna  limeña
<carlitos__> :D
#ubuntu-pe 2008-11-25
<Agente2012> Hola
<srinux> buenas los invito a un debate de gnu/lnux es el 30 de noviembre server: irc.freenode.net canal: #supremos
<srinux> temas del debate aqui http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/index.php/debate-en-el-canal-supremos-el-domingo-30/
<mib_xopd0j> hoooooooooooooooola
<mib_xopd0j> alguien esta
<mib_xopd0j> HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLAAAAAAAAA
<mib_xopd0j> GUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS
<mib_xopd0j> HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLA
<mib_xopd0j> HAY ALGUIEN
<mib_xopd0j> o solo hay guanos q no hablan aqui
<mib_xopd0j> creo q si
<mib_xopd0j> crjo q asco ubuntu me esta llegando al pn
<brillantejcoh> mib_xopd0j,
<brillantejcoh> que pasa
<mib_xopd0j> tas?
<mib_xopd0j> como c escribe esta mrconada
<mib_xopd0j> –
<mib_xopd0j> no es -
<mib_xopd0j> una pregunta muy noob
<mib_xopd0j> daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<mib_xopd0j> coooooooooooooñññoooooooooooooooo
<srinux> ¬¬ quien era ese trolaso
<krazie> hola soy peruano radicado en japon ,tengo un mes probando ubuntu he tratado de configurr el bendito cubo y no puedo alguien podria darme una mano
<brillantejcoh> hola krazie , que ubuntu tienes
<krazie> hola el 8.04
<brillantejcoh> pues solo nesecitas dar en el escritorio con el clic derecho, opc > camb fondo de escritorio pestaña , efectos visuales
<brillantejcoh> opc extra
<brillantejcoh> krazie, luego instala  gnome-compiz-manager ->(sudo apt-get install gnome-compiz-manager) que te permite un control bastante mayor sobre los efectos (y entre otras cosas te permite definir el número de espacios de trabajo que quieres tener en glx) para formar el cubo
<krazie> eso es todo
<brillantejcoh> ya ps, entras a gnome-compiz-manager y haces locura y media
<brillantejcoh> el truco del cubo esta en el numero de areas de trabajo
<krazie> tengo 4 escritorios
<krazie> he activado todos o casi todos los cubos que encontre
<krazie> para activar el compiz utilice o-un comando diferente sudo apt-get install compiz-manager
<krazie> ese sera el problema
<krazie> o sera de repente el tamano de la pantalla 1280x960 que el cubo no da vuelta jaja
<brillantejcoh> nop
<brillantejcoh> instala
<krazie> estas ahi
<krazie> hola alguien sabe como comunicarme con brillante.jcoh
<diegoe> estoy aquí porque he venido
<carlitos__> P3L|C4N0:  eres peruano ?
<P3L|C4N0> carlitos__, si
<carlitos__> :D
<carlitos__> de lima ?
<P3L|C4N0> carlitos__, no
<carlitos__> ah ok
<mib_frxo6a> una pregunta va ha haber algun festival de ubuntu-pe para diciembre(cercano a la navidad)
<mib_frxo6a> haber alguien q me de un spoiler jejee
<mib_1pt3dt> hola
<carlitos__> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2008-11-26
<brillantejcoh> RoAkSoAx,
<brillantejcoh> las
<brillantejcoh> las RoAkSoAx
<brillantejcoh> las RoAk
<RoAk> o/ brillantejcoh,
<brillantejcoh> parece RoAk que estabas con dreamhost
<RoAk> brillantejcoh, como que con dreamhost??
<brillantejcoh> usando hsoting en dreamhost
<brillantejcoh> RoAkSoAx,
<RoAkSoAx> brillantejcoh, porq parece?? :S
<brillantejcoh> loq pasa es que me parece que en una conversa lo mensionaste :)
<brillantejcoh> si?
<brillantejcoh> lo que pasa es que nesecito un servicio de hosting
<RoAkSoAx> brillantejcoh, viperhoot usa dreamhost
<brillantejcoh> haaaa, claro
<brillantejcoh> donde estara ese man
<RoAkSoAx> si pe anda perdido
<brillantejcoh> :(
<brillantejcoh> RoAkSoAx, que usas para detectar un denial service
<RoAkSoAx> denial service??
<RoAkSoAx> un ataque DoS?
<brillantejcoh> sip
<RoAkSoAx> brillantejcoh, wireshark..
<RoAkSoAx> ahi vas a ver fuuuuuuuuuuuuull paquetes irregulares
 * brillantejcoh  buscando info de como usarlo
<brillantejcoh> RoAkSoAx, en ubuntu corre verdad
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, cual es el comando para que cuando hago cambios en el .bashrc, se apliquen los cambios (toy en blanco, no lo recuerdo :S)
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, ya no ya me acorde :P
<mib_70og0w> hola
<mib_70og0w> hola a todos
<mib_70og0w> pero hay alguien aca
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: vi ~/.bashrc
<nxvl> \o/
<mib_70og0w> te puedo hacer una pregunta
<mib_1ndntr> o/
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, me referia al: source .bashrc
<nxvl> ah
<RoAkSoAx> mib_70og0w, has tu pregunta
<nxvl> sep
<mib_70og0w> si
<mib_70og0w> tengo una acer extenza 5620z
<mib_70og0w> con ubuntu 8'10
<mib_70og0w> como hago
<mib_70og0w> para conectar el wifi
<mib_70og0w> o de donde bajo el driver de wlan para que me pueda conectar
<mib_70og0w> sabes algo
<mib_70og0w> ???
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, alguna noticia de esa chamba de QA q me dijist?
<nxvl> nope
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, pq le respondi a cgregan y no me volvio a responder naa
<nxvl> debe estar averiguando con RRHH como hariamos
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, ojala :D
#ubuntu-pe 2008-11-27
<rca> olas
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: oe una taba.. hable pe con cgregan y preguntale ke fue de lo de la chamba pe porfa :P xD
<lgonzales> Hola a todos
<lgonzales> alguien online
<dantrix> yo
<genelyk> man
<genelyk> gnu
<genelyk> taz  ai
<dantrix> lgonzales: ?
#ubuntu-pe 2008-11-28
<lgonzales> Hola
<xander21c> Holas
<brillantejcoh> las xander21c
<revenger98> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2008-11-29
<nxvl> brillantejcoh: ping
<brillantejcoh> nxvl   pong
<nxvl> brillantejcoh: no le hagas mucho caso a gin0 ah! no es broma lo que dice CSMan
<nxvl> ese para hablando huevadas y dandoselas de q sabe
<brillantejcoh> ya me di cta
<nxvl> como q hizo el pronostico de q el sol iba a caer a 2.4 para finales de octumbre y a 1.20 a fin de anho
<brillantejcoh> jjjaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<nxvl> diciendo que el NUNCA se equivoca
<brillantejcoh> jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<nxvl> y lo hizo en su blog
<nxvl> y asi varias
<brillantejcoh> deveras que el man esta en nota
<brillantejcoh> nxvl, conoces algo como wireshark para mi consola
<nxvl> hay varios
<nxvl> para q lo quieres exactamente
<nxvl> netcat es creo q uno de los mejores
<brillantejcoh> para ver un DoS en mi red que me tiene loco
<nxvl> hace tiempo que no lo uso
<nxvl> ah
<nxvl> ntop
<brillantejcoh> vale
<nxvl> ntop sobra ahi
<nxvl> es lo que necesitas
<brillantejcoh> ok, nxvl gracias
<brillantejcoh> RoAkSoAx, lechusero :P
#ubuntu-pe 2008-11-30
<cfoch> Hoola
<xxxchinoxxx> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<xxxchinoxxx> buenos dias gente
<xxxchinoxxx> ahy alguien que haya tenido problemas con la implementacion de servidores de correo con ubuntu+
<Genelyk> q jue
<xxxchinoxxx> hola
<xxxchinoxxx> tengno un problema con un servidor de correo
<xxxchinoxxx> t lanzo el problema
<Genelyk> haber
<xxxchinoxxx> yo segui esta guia https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<xxxchinoxxx> el cual t da la solucon con posfix y con exim4
<Genelyk> tmr
<Genelyk>  un mommentp dame  15 min
<xxxchinoxxx> q pasa lo instale on postfix todo salio bien pruebas y todo lo demaas
<xxxchinoxxx> q pasa
<xxxchinoxxx> cree los usuarios de linux
<xxxchinoxxx> luego cuando hago pruebas desde una maquina con windows o linus
<xxxchinoxxx> utilizando el outlook o el evolution
<xxxchinoxxx> encuantra la servidor smtp y el pop3 pero no puede identificar al usuario
<xxxchinoxxx> el correo me ide contraseña un monton de veces
<xxxchinoxxx> y por mas q le ponga no llega  a tener conexion con el servidor
<xxxchinoxxx> cunado hago prueba de correo en lo qfalla es en el envio de correo de prueba
<xxxchinoxxx> otra cosa el log de ubuntu me sale error de autoidentificacion
<xxxchinoxxx> q podria estar mal
<xxxchinoxxx> te espero
<Genelyk> volvii
<xxxchinoxxx> HOLA
<xxxchinoxxx> tas ahi
<xxxchinoxxx> Genelik
<Genelyk> q
<Genelyk> se
<Genelyk>  es q taba sin net uy.u
<Genelyk> pasa e nuev a  pagina
<xxxchinoxxx> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<xxxchinoxxx> ahi ta
<Genelyk> ya maso menos cual es tu prboblema ?
<xxxchinoxxx> q cuando creo los usuarios en linux
<xxxchinoxxx> se supone q con los q ya van a ser aprte del correo
<xxxchinoxxx> cuando configuro el correo en una maquina con outlook o evolution en linux
<xxxchinoxxx> enla prueba de correo
<xxxchinoxxx> encuentran el sservidor
<xxxchinoxxx> pero en la parte de mandar correo
<xxxchinoxxx> mepide la contraseña
<xxxchinoxxx> y no la reconoce
<xxxchinoxxx> es como si ese usuario no estuviera creado
<Genelyk> uhmm
<Genelyk> chess, gnu sabe de esa nota
<xxxchinoxxx> gnu ???
<Genelyk> ya preguntaste en ubuntu-e ?
<Genelyk> en ubuntu-es?
<xxxchinoxxx> en los foros
<Genelyk> gnu-linux un pata
<Genelyk> pero pregunta  ahora
<xxxchinoxxx> no nada
<Genelyk> escribes  /join #ubuntu-es
<xxxchinoxxx> y como hao tines el correo de el
<Genelyk> mmm no
<JtBits> alguien me puede ayudar a configurar
<JtBits> icecast
<JtBits> freej
<JtBits> y ices2
#ubuntu-pe 2009-11-23
<Gonzalo> nscr37: por aquí
<nscr37> estoy realizando una capacitacion
<nscr37> a docentes
<nscr37> y quisiera saber
<Gonzalo> ya
<nscr37> que sistema operativo linux
<nscr37> proponerles
<nscr37> bueno, lo mas comun en aqui
<nscr37> es el uso de ubuntu
<Gonzalo> buena referencia
<Gonzalo> generalmente lo mas recomendable al momento de elegir una distribucion linux, es ver que usan los demas, amigos, compañeros, etc.
<Gonzalo> para que así cuando tengas un problema, te puedas apoyar en ellos, para hacer consultas
<Gonzalo> y resolver lor problemas claro
<nscr37> la mayoria utiliza ubuntu
<Gonzalo> ya
<Gonzalo> otro punto a considerar, es ¿para que quieren usar linux principalmente?
<Gonzalo> osea me refiero para ofimatica, internet, correo
<Gonzalo> o para ofrecer servicios de comparticion de archivos, compartir impresorar, por ejemplo
<nscr37> escuche que el tlc en peru
<nscr37> afectaria con las LICENCIAS de los programas
<Gonzalo> ya que cada distribucion que existe fue hecha para algun funcion principal
<nscr37> y el gobierno esta promoviendo el uso de software libre
<nscr37> pero los docentes de los colegios, escuelas aun no aceptan todo esto
<uscamayta> alguien en este canal ?
<uscamayta> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2009-11-24
<DGVC> Hola a todos
<DGVC> Holaaaa.......
<DGVC> hay alguien ahi?
<DGVC> ALGUIEN RESPONDA!!!!!!!!!!!
<DGVC> -...-"
<DGVC> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<DGVC> alguien esta con vida???
#ubuntu-pe 2009-11-25
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, para sponsorear un merge, aplico el debdiff patch -p1 < paquete.debdiff, luego le doy un debuild -S -sa y lo subo? o solo le doy un debuild -S ??
<nxvl> no
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, no que?
<nxvl> -S -vULTUMA_VERSION_DE_UBUNTU -sa
<RoAkSoAx> no al debuild -S, y si al debuild -S -sa
<RoAkSoAx> oh ok
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, por ejemplo: debuild -S -v3.0.23-8ubuntu1 -sa
<nxvl> si 3.0.23-8ubuntu1 es la version q esta ahorita en el archive si
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, o entonces tiene que ser la ultima version que esta en el archive y no la nueva
<nxvl> sep
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, eso hara que muestre en el changes todos los cambios hechos desde la ultima version de ubuntu incluyendo los de debian verdad?
<nxvl> sep
<RoAkSoAx> ok xvbre
<on3_g> siempre hay tan poca gente aqui¿
#ubuntu-pe 2010-12-02
<revenger98> hola
<revenger98>  Hola! necesito ayuda liberando con el puerto 25 de mi postfix q fuera de mi red aparece como ... filtered .
#ubuntu-pe 2010-12-04
<lokitosamax> hola
<lokitosamax> tengo un problema
<lokitosamax> tengo un segundo disco
<lokitosamax> que esta formateado en NFTS o que esta en esa extension sin embargo mi ubuntu no lo reconoce
<lokitosamax> que hago
<lokitosamax> ?¿
#ubuntu-pe 2011-12-04
<Alex___> holaa
#ubuntu-pe 2012-11-26
<SergioMeneses> huy sopas viperhoot se cayo jose!
#ubuntu-pe 2012-11-27
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, tienes un minuto?
<roaksoax> SergioMeneses: hola
<roaksoax> SergioMeneses: si dime
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, te escribo en un pm
#ubuntu-pe 2012-11-28
<SergioMeneses> noches!
#ubuntu-pe 2012-11-29
<nxvl> roaksoax: ping
<roaksoax> nxvl: pong
#ubuntu-pe 2012-11-30
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, tienes ya un vps propio?
<JoseeAntonioR> desde hace tiempo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, :O
<SergioMeneses> no sabia
<SergioMeneses> y que quieres hacer? aparte de dominar el mundo
<JoseeAntonioR> dominar el universo! *evil laugh*
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> yo hoy reinstale completo a 12.10
<SergioMeneses> en limpio
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> porque en la uds hice fue un upgrade
<JoseeAntonioR> nah, yo con el upgrade me quedo
<JoseeAntonioR> que se rompa mi sistema 3 veces, una por ciclo, esta bien, es ms que suficiente
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, puede ser pero yo queria una limpia... andaba pensando si trabajar solo con 12.04 ya q es de soporte extendido pero me quede con quantal
<JoseeAntonioR> yo, ni bien salga raring, hago update
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, en cual andas?
<JoseeAntonioR> Q
<SergioMeneses> bueno JoseeAntonioR tengo q salir
<SergioMeneses> nos vemos luego
<tiwinzo> hay alguien ahi
<M1L0> buenas
<M1L0> como estan?
<M1L0> hola SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> M1L0, saludos
<M1L0> SergioMeneses, consulta... el soporte hdmi viene por dafault en el ubuntu 12.10? poasa que cuando conecto la lap a mi TV se ve malisimo... con lineas verdes...
<SergioMeneses> M1L0, la verdad no uso hdmi :S pero haz mirado por internet?
<tiwinzo> tengo una consulta ya me baje el ubunto 12.10 (viene en iso)
<tiwinzo> quiero instalar el ubuntu desde cero a una pc desktop que tengo
<tiwinzo> el iso lo abro y lo quemo en un CD, este CD sera boteable=
<tiwinzo> ??
<SergioMeneses> tiwinzo, es un dvd
<SergioMeneses> y si, si sera booteable :D
<tiwinzo> gracias
<tiwinzo> probare
<M1L0> ando buscando por internet, pero nada concreto encuentro... seguire por ahi
<SergioMeneses> M1L0, ando en una reunion... apenas tenga algo de tiempo te podria dra una mano supongo que debe ser algo dl driver o el cable
<M1L0> ok gracia bro
#ubuntu-pe 2012-12-01
<cballadares> ,
#ubuntu-pe 2013-11-26
<eazyjp> hola ?
<eazyjp> alguien sabe como poner dual boot ubuntu 13.10 y windows 8.1
#ubuntu-pe 2013-11-27
<SergioMeneses> buenos dias compañeros
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, tiene un segundo?
<roaksoax> SergioMeneses: hey! not really! EStoy en una reunion
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, hagale hablamos luego entonces
<SergioMeneses> no es nada urgente
#ubuntu-pe 2013-11-28
<carloshp> bn noches
<carloshp> mi consulta era sobre adquirir polos
<carloshp> ya lei el topic escribire al correo del topic
<carloshp> :)
<Ipfred> hola
<Ipfred> amigos, tengo un problema al instalar ubuntu server 10.04
<Ipfred> me sale: "no se detecto ninguna interfaz de red"
<Ipfred> lo quiero instalar en un IBM eserver x236
<zerick> Ipfred, pues derrepente no reconoció el driver
<zerick> lspci | grep -i eth
<zerick> modelo de tarjeta
<zerick> mii-tool eth0
<zerick> detecta si esa interface está activa o no
<Ipfred> lo malo que le estoy instalando el ubunto y ni siquiera termina la instalacion, puesporq quiere descargar drivers pero al no reconocer
<Ipfred> no termina :/
<Ipfred> quiere descargar paquetes mientras instala
<Ipfred> al no reconocer la red no termina la instalacion y da fallo
<zerick> Ipfred, pues no es necesario que los descargue
<zerick> aunque lo raro es que cancele la instalación :/
<zerick> haz intentado detener la descarga de paquetes?
<zerick> imagino que has configurado IP y demás parámetros al comienzo, verdad?
<Ipfred> pues no es posible porq cuando le doy a identificar controlador de red
<Ipfred> no encuentra nada :/
<zerick> cuando cancelas la descarga  debe seguir con el proceso de instalación
<zerick> por cierto, que 10.04.x es ?
<Ipfred> claro, le doy continuar con la instalcion hasta llaga al final e indica q un proceso no pudo terminarse q es el de "terminar la instalacion"
<zerick> y haz revisado los posibles errores que arroja? F2 o F5 (alguna de las teclas de función  es)
<Ipfred> mira, stoy volviendo a instalar desde cero
<Ipfred> instalar ubuntu server, next teclado, next
<zerick> Ipfred, sería mejor que uses Ubuntu 12.04
<Ipfred> ........"No se detecto nuguna interfaz de red"
<zerick> Talvez esto sea un bug (por eso pregunté que 10.04.x es)
<zerick> Sí, dale "configurar después.."
<Ipfred> 10.04.4 server i386
<Ipfred> ya, nombre del server, particionamiento, format de part
<Ipfred> instalando el sist base
<Ipfred> aviso de debootstrap
<Ipfred> file:///cdrom/pool/main/o/openldap/libldap-2.4-2_2.4.21-Oubuntu5.7_i386.deb was corupt
<zerick> bueee
<zerick> tu imagen no está tan buena que digamos :)
<Ipfred> O.o
<Ipfred> esa wea es entons :/
<zerick> es la iso o talvez el CD está desgastado
<Ipfred> lo descarge ayer
<zerick> puedes hacer cheksum de tu iso para descartar
<zerick> pero de todas maneras usa la 12.04
<Ipfred> como hago ese cheksum?
<zerick> a no ser que realmente necesites esa versión
<zerick> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes#A10.04_LTS
<Ipfred> lo q sucede q un cliente usa esta version de Ubuntu Server, y desea una VPN, e visto varios tutos y una vez me enseñaron a hacelo en centos
<zerick> Ipfred, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Ipfred> entos por ello queria practicar con la misma version
<zerick> Bueno, normal, te va a openvpn te va a funcionar en 10.04 y 12.04
<zerick> no varian en casi nada
<Ipfred> O.o ah perfecto entons lo hare, aunq la vez anterior logre instalarle Centos 5.6 pero igual no me reconocia la red :/
<Ipfred> le pregunte a mi profe
<Ipfred> de cibertec
<Ipfred> y me dijo q por ser un IBM antiguo las nuevas versiones de lunix como q no lo reconocerian y tendria q intalarle una version antigua
<zerick> Ipfred, los drivers génericos de Ubuntu suelen ser mejores que lso de CentOS (genéricos)
<Ipfred> O.o
<Ipfred> q bien
<zerick> no necesariamente, entre más antiguo, más soporte :) (salvo que YA NO se use)
<Ipfred> ahora veo porq mi cliente usa Ubuntu
<Ipfred> muy bueno eh!
<zerick> deberías comenzar por saber que modelo de tarjeta de red tienes
<Ipfred> si eso pe como no tengo sistema operativo, supongo en la bios?
<Ipfred> es integrado
<zerick> si tienes un livecd a la mano
<zerick> la idea es que tengas acceso a una shell, y bueno, lo demás podrás averiguarlo por ahí
<Ipfred> ok
<Ipfred> tengo un live
<Ipfred> de backtrack
<Ipfred> intentare con eso
<zerick> perfecto
<zerick> haces
<zerick> lspci | grep -i eth
<zerick> apunta el resutlado y encontrarás el modelo
<Ipfred> como saco ese simbolo :/
<Ipfred> pipe cre no
<Ipfred> es teclado americn
<Ipfred> ese simbolo es una linea recta?
<zerick> Ipfred, si
<Ipfred> cuando le pongo lo q me indicas no sale nada
<Ipfred> si solo pongo lspci
<Ipfred> alli si
<Ipfred> sale algunos codigos
<Ipfred> 00.00.0 host brigde... etc
<Ipfred> 00.00.1 class.... etc
<Ipfred> 00.02.0 PCI brigde... etc
<zerick> Ipfred, lscpi | grep Eth
<Ipfred> no sale :/
<Ipfred> cuando lo hago con VGA si
<Ipfred> sale esto:
<Ipfred> 00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation E7520 Memory Controller Hub [8086:3590] (rev 0c)  00:00.1 Class [ff00]: Intel Corporation E7525/E7520 Error Reporting Registers [8086:3591] (rev 0c)  00:02.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation E7525/E7520/E7320 PCI Express Port A [8086:3595] (rev 0c)  00:04.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation E7525/E7520 PCI Express Port B [8086:3597] (rev 0c)  00:05.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Co
<Ipfred> 00:06.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation E7520 PCI Express Port C [8086:3599] (rev 0c)  00:07.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation E7520 PCI Express Port C1 [8086:359a] (rev 0c)  00:08.0 System peripheral [0880]: Intel Corporation E7525/E7520/E7320 Extended Configuration Registers [8086:359b] (rev 0c)  00:1d.0 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1 [8086:24d2] (rev 02)  00:1d
<Ipfred> 00:1d.7 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller [8086:24dd] (rev 02)  00:1e.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge [8086:244e] (rev c2)  00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Interface Bridge [8086:24d0] (rev 02)  00:1f.1 IDE interface [0101]: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) IDE Controller [8086:24db] (rev 02)  00:1f.3 SMBu
<Ipfred> 01:06.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE] [1002:5159]  02:00.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 80332 [Dobson] I/O processor (A-Segment Bridge) [8086:0330] (rev 07)  02:00.2 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 80332 [Dobson] I/O processor (B-Segment Bridge) [8086:0332] (rev 07)  03:0e.0 RAID bus controller [0104]: Adaptec ServeRAID Controller [9005:0250] (rev 07)
<Ipfred> y no veo ethernet
<Ipfred> por ningun lado
<Ipfred> :/
<zerick> Ipfred, usa paste.debian.net :)
<zerick> pega el output de lspci
<Ipfred> ya, le di send
<Ipfred> y eso como es?
<Ipfred> q hace?
<zerick> copias la url final
<zerick> y la pasas acá
<zerick> para verlo bien
<Ipfred> esta: http://paste.debian.net/68317/
<zerick> esa
<zerick> pues este es tu chipset
<zerick> http://ark.intel.com/es/products/27674/Intel-82801EB-IO-Controller
<zerick> solo por curiosidad, está activda la interface en la BIOS?
<zerick> la tarjeta
<Ipfred> voy a entrar a la bios
<Ipfred> O.o
<Ipfred> ptmr
<Ipfred> es planar ethernet - disbled
<zerick> enabled
<zerick> ponlo en enabled
<zerick> bueno, eso fue tu prblema
<Ipfred> listo
<Ipfred> si
<Ipfred> el no revisar antes :/ q mala onda
<Ipfred> mira ahora si encontro la bendita tarjeta
<zerick> o mejor dicho, eso fue el problema :)
<Ipfred> pero sigo con el error del "aviso de debootstrap"
<Ipfred> was corrupto
<Ipfred> supongo bajare otra iso
<Ipfred> me dice nos hay mucha diferencia con la actual verdad?
<zerick> openvpn, no
<zerick> por Ubuntu en ciertas cosas ha cambiado, pero obviamente, son paquetes más actuales
<zerick> y es mejor usar las versiones LTS (por el soporte de paquetes)
<zerick> igual no te afectará
<Ipfred> perfecto
<Ipfred> ese 12.04 LTS
<Ipfred> es server verdad
<zerick> hay versión desktop y server
<Ipfred> como diferencio un de desktop a un server
<zerick> server no viene con GUI :)
<zerick> viene sin escritorio
<zerick> sin interfaz gráfica
<Ipfred> osea pura consola
<zerick> asi es
<Ipfred> O.o
<Ipfred> aprender entons
<Ipfred> mas comandos
<zerick> si ya lo habías hecho con CentOS no veo porque no lo harías en Ubuntu
<Ipfred> cierto!
<Ipfred> :D
<Ipfred> chevere
<Ipfred> q tiempo tienes manejando linux
<Ipfred> manejas varias distros
<zerick> pues desde el 2008
<zerick> paorx
<zerick> aprox.
<Ipfred> cuando quiero descargar la 12.04 me sale solo amd64.iso
<Ipfred> da lo mismo?
<Ipfred> donde ubico la server i386
<zerick> Ipfred, http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<zerick> i386 es arch de 32bits
<zerick> am64 o x64 o x86_64 es arch de 64bits
<zerick> * amd64
<Ipfred> osea no importa la plca, en mi caso yo quiro la de 64 bits
<zerick> pues si importa
<Ipfred> mi placa intel
<zerick> Ipfred, http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/64_bits
<Ipfred> ubuntu server solo lo veo en 32 bits segun lo q me dices
<zerick> hay i386 y amd64
<zerick> pero dado que tu placa es antigua, usa la de i386
<Ipfred> a lo q me refiero es si el amd64.iso le hace  una plca de tipo intel o amde q soporte 64 bits
<zerick> depende tu microprocesador, si soporta instrucciones para 64 bits, bien, sino, usa Ubuntu de 32bits
<zerick> eso tienes que averiguarlo :)
<zerick> no es según la marca, sino según el tipo
<Ipfred> ayaaaaa
<Ipfred> osea i386.iso para todos los de 32 b
<zerick> si
<Ipfred> y amd64.iso pa 64b
<zerick> si, pero no tiene que ver solo sea para procesadores amd
<Ipfred> asi era la cosa, me confundia el el termino amd ps
<zerick> AMD diseño ese standar pero no es solo para sus micros
<Ipfred> chevre
<Ipfred> te agradezco mucho la ayuda q me has brindado
<zerick> de nada
<Ipfred> en caso sigas conectado te seguire molestando con algunas consultas si esq tienes tiempo
<zerick> solo fomenta más el software libre, y todos seremos felices :)
<zerick> no solo a mi,  cualquiera
<Ipfred> hecho!
<zerick> puedes usar otros canales
<zerick> #ubuntu-ar #ubuntu-es
<Ipfred> es la primera vez q entro aqui
<zerick> !canales
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'canales'.
<zerick> !ubuntu-es
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'ubuntu-es'.
<Ipfred> es la primera vez q entro aqui
<Ipfred> pero gracias :)
<zerick> !es | Ipfred
<kubot> Ipfred: #ubuntu-pe es un canal donde se habla en Español exclusivamente. Ver http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat para otros canales.
<Ipfred> consulta!
<Ipfred> bueno, luego de todo
<Ipfred> pude instalar Ubuntu server 12.04
<Ipfred> :D
<Ipfred> como es consola
<Ipfred> le instale el xinit
<Ipfred> q no hay mucha diferencia
<Ipfred> pero la consola q me aparece como si fuera un terminal en entorno grafico
<Ipfred> ocupa la cuarta parte de la pantalla
<Ipfred> como podria acxaparar toda mi pantalla
<Ipfred> ???
#ubuntu-pe 2013-11-29
<alfa_> necesito alguien que pueda levantar una vpn en ubunto
<alfa_> alguien que me pueda hacer un trabajo de una VPN en ubuntu?
<zerick> alfa_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<alfa_> zerick eres de Lima Peru?
<alfa_> sergio, eres de Peru?
<SergioMeneses> alfa_, hola
<SergioMeneses> no, yo soy de Colombia
<zerick> alfa_, mmm, si (=)
<zerick> (?)
<alfa_> lo que pasa es q necesito contratar a un prefesional con experiencia en linux Ubuntu
<zerick> para?
<SergioMeneses> alfa_, puedes enviar la oferta a la lista de correos de ubuntu peru
<zerick> alfa_, https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-pe
#ubuntu-pe 2013-11-30
<Ipfred> hola muchachos
<Ipfred> he instalado ubuntu server 12.04
<Ipfred> le acabo de instalar el modo grafico basico
<Ipfred> sin aplicaciones
<Ipfred> como puedo tener una terminal
<Ipfred> y firefox
<jose> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<Ipfred> ??
<jose> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Ipfred> no puedo acceder a ninguna terimnal! solo se ve el escritorio grafico y vacio sin aplicaciones :/
<Ipfred> yo le di  este comando xq no quiero todas las aplicaciones: "sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends ubuntu-desktop"
<jose> ctrl+alt+f1
<jose> y luego sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jose> si es que no quieres una aplicacion sudo apt-get remove packagename
<Ipfred> me logueo pero me dice incorrecto, pero si ingreso el mismo usuario y password q ingreso al entorno grafico, pero este no me acepta :/
<jose> entonces no tengo idea de lo que pueda suceder
#ubuntu-pe 2013-12-01
<unlimite16> hola a todos :)
<unlimite16> espero que tenga un buen dia todos, entrare el otro domingo a estas horas :)
#ubuntu-pe 2014-11-25
<christian--> que tal
